# how ca I get rid of yellowish "dryer burn"???



## campfire (Oct 8, 2007)

I just picked up 25 shirts from my printer and they had a slightly yellow mark on them. The owner was out sick and hiw worker thought they were caused from being in the dryer too long.

can this be washed out or do the shirts need to be redone?


----------



## blueberryloveca (Aug 4, 2008)

if it is not to burned 
it will go away when you wash them

good luck


----------



## Smokestack (Aug 4, 2008)

campfire said:


> I just picked up 25 shirts from my printer and they had a slightly yellow mark on them. The owner was out sick and hiw worker thought they were caused from being in the dryer too long.
> 
> can this be washed out or do the shirts need to be redone?


spray hydrogen peroxide directly on the scorch marks.. that should do it


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea sounds like the shirt got scorched while drying. You can try making a 50/50 solution of water and hydrogen peroxide. Spray on and let sit for a couple of minutes, and then run it through the washing machine. I would test the solution on a less discrete part of the shirt first, to make sure the solution doesn't ruin your shirt.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

Smokestack said:


> spray hydrogen peroxide directly on the scorch marks.. that should do it


dang, had I shortened by explanation, I might have beat you to it!


----------



## campfire (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks for the feedback. does it matter if the shirt color is blue?

(sorry, i should have mentioned that)


----------



## Smokestack (Aug 4, 2008)

yeah it does make a difference if the color is blue.. usually only works on white shirts but no harm in trying the peroxide on one shirt since they are scorched anyway.. it will probably discolor the shirt though.. give it a shot


----------

